# Photo size



## Daddy1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I tried to upload some pix to my IAP album and it said the photo is too large.  How can I reduce the photo size so I can upload.  It is a Jpeg file.


----------



## Malainse (Oct 24, 2007)

Quick and easy way is with microsoft Image Resizer if using XP, will not work with vista.  

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## les-smith (Oct 24, 2007)

I use Irfanview.  It's free and has all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Daddy1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Let me clarify.  I am having trouble with the size i.e. less than 250mb.  The pix I have are 1.3kb each.  Is there a way to reduce this size so I can upload to the site?


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 24, 2007)

100k or less is required for this forum, 1.3k should work, but I bet you mean 1.3megs. Try Picasa or get a good comercial program like Corel Paint Shop Pro


----------



## Fred (Oct 24, 2007)

The link given above by Malainse is a good one for your problem. One link there is to Image Resizer ...

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whistler/Install/2/WXP/EN-US/ImageResizerPowertoySetup.exe

This program will probably do what you want to do. If not, re-post here and we will find you something else. The size of the photograph can be looked at in two different ways. One, physical print size, i.e., 8x10 or 5x7 or 4x5, etc. The second is number of pixels, i.e., 680x350. Depending on where the "problem" occurs you might want to try reducing the number of pixels in the photograph. If you change to much the image quality will start to degrade and details will be lost.

Confused yet? []


----------

